# please recommend good keychain cigar cutter



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

i recently purchased the ultra slim xikar cutter to use for a keychain cutter. im not really liking it cause its big and always opens when its in my pocket and the blade is able to get messed up by the keys. can someone recommend a good keychain cutter? just to add i dont like those punch cutters. i want a one that has 2 blades that come together to cut thats as small as possible and i only need to cut cigars up to a 38 ring.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Keychain punch...I have one on mine and just Google and pick what you think is one you like and the brand you trust. I got mine off of Amazon because I have a ton of credit with them and I love mine becuz it's retractable and works perfectly. Here's the link:

Amazon.com: Havana Retractable Gray Cigar Punch: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Keychain punch...I have one on mine and just Google and pick what you think is one you like and the brand you trust. I got mine off of Amazon because I have a ton of credit with them and I love mine becuz it's retractable and works perfectly. Here's the link:
> 
> Amazon.com: Havana Retractable Gray Cigar Punch: Kitchen & Dining


thanks for posting but i said in my post that i dont want a punch cutter


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Xikar Scissors make a great cut and they fold up pretty small. They have a key chain loop on them as well.


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

Stubby said:


> Xikar Scissors make a great cut and they fold up pretty small. They have a key chain loop on them as well.


are you sure there not gonna unfold when there in my pocket?


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

tell you the truth i just saw a video of one on youtube and it looks like theres no way for it to unfold in my pocket. thanks stubby!


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

johnpalley said:


> are you sure there not gonna unfold when there in my pocket?


Positive. Get the Xikar scissors trust me you won't be disappointed. I love mine. It's the only cigar cutter I use anymore. I have three other Xikar cutters (Xi1, Xi3 and the X8 ), a Wolf V Cutter, a Palio, and both sizes of Xikar punches. They sit pretty much unused.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

johnpalley said:


> are you sure there not gonna unfold when there in my pocket?


I will bet money that they won't open in your pocket.

I have the Xikar scissors as well. carry them every day. My favorite straight cutter I have.


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

johnmoss said:


> Positive. Get the Xikar scissors trust me you won't be disappointed. I love mine. It's the only cigar cutter I use anymore. I have three other Xikar cutters (Xi1, Xi3 and the X8 ), a Wolf V Cutter, a Palio, and both sizes of Xikar punches. They sit pretty much unused.


lol your the man. i love these forums! thanks guys im placing an order immediately


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

johnpalley said:


> lol your the man. i love these forums! thanks guys im placing an order immediately


These show up on Monster quite often for right about $27 shipped.
You can also get really good deals on them on CBid.


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

johnmoss said:


> These show up on Monster quite often for right about $27 shipped.
> You can also get really good deals on them on CBid.


i just made a bid on cbid as a matter of fact. thanks


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I just got mine in the mail today from CBID. I've been using the display ones at my B&M for about 2 years now and have always wanted a pair. The pair on display at the shop are a little over 2 years old and cut over 100 cigars a week and still make a great cut.


----------



## johnpalley (Nov 3, 2010)

Stubby said:


> I just got mine in the mail today from CBID. I've been using the display ones at my B&M for about 2 years now and have always wanted a pair. The pair on display at the shop are a little over 2 years old and cut over 100 cigars a week and still make a great cut.


i much did you win the bid for?


----------

